# Puppy color vs. adult color?



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on how this works? Most pups are very blond, and then become varying stages of blond/gold/red. I remember reading somewhere that you could estimate the adult dogs color by the color of the pups ears. This held true for my last golden girl, but that might have just been luck. Is the best guess to go with the parents color?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Ive also heard to go by the ear color to see about what the pups color will end up being.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Austin's dad is very blond and his mom is almost reddish and he's a beautiful light golden color...he's only a year so that could change yet I suppose. Both of Lincoln's parents are very dark golden/reddish and he's quite blond. Again he's not quite a year so that could change. I hope he stays the color he is as I really like it. Reno is the exact same color as his mother...I didn't see his dad.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The ear color is usually the best indicator. Tucker darkened to match the color of his ears, but has a much lighter undercoat and Tyson, who is 11 weeks old, is already starting to get a blonde stripe of fur down his back that matches his ears, tail, and feet. Tyson is going to be quite a bit lighter than Tucker. However, I have seen some Goldens whose ears stay darker than the rest of their coat, but that seems to be less common


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's adult coat is coming in matching his puppy ears. His coat is golden with blonde feathers and undercoat. His paws & chest are also lighter. As a little guy he was all blonde with golden ears.


----------

